# Goals



## Canida24 (Mar 23, 2005)

My goal is to be around 160-165.. thats only about 20 pounds to loose. not that much. But i want to loose it right. Quickly if possible. but also do training. I want this to be a life changing not just for the moment.
Current                    Goal
weight:182lbs         Weight:160
height:5"71/2          pant size:8/9
shoe size:10            bust size 34D
bust size:36 D
pant size:11/12

Lifts                         Lifts
Bench:110               Bench:125
Squat:155               squat:175
Hang:104                hang clean:115


any comments critiques.. let me know id appriciate it


thank you
cassie


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

You're diet is the key buddy.  what do ya have planned?    Let us know how we can help!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 23, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Canida24 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Lack Of motivation*

my mom is going through a tough time and wants to loose weight. I really want to help her by doing it to. I think this is the key of motivation for me. 
If anyone has some helpful words. itd be greatly appriciated'

cas


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You're diet is the key buddy.  what do ya have planned?    Let us know how we can help!


Buddy ?


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Casey, you in the right place for motivation and help you achieve your goals 
please post what your current meals and we will do our best to help ya


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2005)

Getting a set of goals is step one.  Now comes the fun part, getting there.  Good luck!  Make sure you get some "before" pics so you can see your progress!


----------

